# Just ordered Starlink. If you already have it post your speed tests!



## Count Shagula (Nov 1, 2022)

I live pretty rural and my family relies on a 4G modem and its just awful. Kids always complaining they cant even stream youtube/netflix let alone play a game. Really excited to have something better than this. If you are already using it post your speed tests to make me even more excited. Behold my current connection


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 1, 2022)

Give it another 6-8 months, and I bet you will be getting quadruple that. Just takes time.

My buddy has Starlink, he gets over 100 Mbps in the speedtest in Washington State, he is also quite rural out there. Just have to wait on more Starlinks and you will be enjoying high speed like him though.


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 1, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Give it another 6-8 months, and I bet you will be getting quadruple that. Just takes time.
> 
> My buddy has Starlink, he gets over 100 Mbps in the speedtest in Washington State, he is also quite rural out there. Just have to wait on more Starlinks and you will be enjoying high speed like him though.


Oh no thats my current 4G test! I literally just ordered starlink like half an hour ago. My neighbour has it and gets 300Mb


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2022)

JC316 had it, and it was great at first and then went to shit so he cancelled before the trial period ended

He was getting anywhere from 0.5Mb to 100Mb, but with ping spikes and packet loss that originally were great but when the supberbowl? or some handegg thing was on, went to shit and he couldnt game for a weekend and gave up


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 1, 2022)

Count Shagula said:


> Oh no thats my current 4G test! I literally just ordered starlink like half an hour ago. My neighbour has it and gets 300Mb



oh I see, lol, woops.

I mean I think you will like it, cause at end of day its still better than nothing. for live events its probably not great, but i imagine it will be a lot nicer for other things, like youtube, where buffering takes place, etc.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2022)

It just comes down to congestion in your area - starlink had a few failed launches that have set them behind, some areas have over congestion as a result until they can get more successful launches


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 1, 2022)

Mussels said:


> It just comes down to congestion in your area - starlink had a few failed launches that have set them behind, some areas have over congestion as a result until they can get more successful launches


Thankfully my nearest neighbour is like 3km away and within probably a 50km radius there are only a handful of people



Mussels said:


> JC316 had it, and it was great at first and then went to shit so he cancelled before the trial period ended
> 
> He was getting anywhere from 0.5Mb to 100Mb, but with ping spikes and packet loss that originally were great but when the supberbowl? or some handegg thing was on, went to shit and he couldnt game for a weekend and gave up


Ooooof. I wanted positive speed tests not this! lol. I already cant game but still. Damn


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2022)

Count Shagula said:


> Thankfully my nearest neighbour is like 3km away and within probably a 50km radius there are only a handful of people
> 
> 
> Ooooof. I wanted positive speed tests not this! lol. I already cant game but still. Damn


There are more successes than failures, but people at the edges are the ones who get erratic service

I think that weekend some hurricane hit and some sats were moved over to help emergency services or something of the like, and his service went to shit and threw out our gaming plans until he got his DLS back up


----------



## Lei (Nov 1, 2022)

Count Shagula said:


> I live pretty rural and my family relies on a 4G modem and its just awful. Kids always complaining they cant even stream youtube/netflix let alone play a game. Really excited to have something better than this. If you are already using it post your speed tests to make me even more excited. Behold my current connectionView attachment 268050


Fxxk the internet, what the hell is your 186cm rad? Tell me


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 2, 2022)

Lei said:


> Fxxk the internet, what the hell is your 186cm rad? Tell me


lmao. I have a 240mm alphacool rad on the top of my case, a 360mm on the front with a pump and res combo internally. I also have an external 1260mm alphacool rad with 2 extra pumps on it and quick disconnects so if i want to move the pc i just disconnect the external one and connect the tubes at the back making it a normal internal loop again. Ill take some photos after work. Its hilarious because the 1260 is on the other side of the wall on a bench in the veranda. I put it there so i wouldnt have to listen to the 18 fans on it but with all 3 rads + 3 pumps and a temp target on my gpu of 75c the fans never spin anyway. I haven't run it through a summer with the giant external yet though but the other day it was 33c and with no fans i stress tested the 3090 and it only go to 66. I wanted to get a MO RA3 but too many $$$


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2022)

Count Shagula said:


> lmao. I have a 240mm alphacool rad on the top of my case, a 360mm on the front with a pump and res combo internally. I also have an external 1260mm alphacool rad with 2 extra pumps on it and quick disconnects so if i want to move the pc i just disconnect the external one and connect the tubes at the back making it a normal internal loop again. Ill take some photos after work. Its hilarious because the 1260 is on the other side of the wall on a bench in the veranda. I put it there so i wouldnt have to listen to the 18 fans on it but with all 3 rads + 3 pumps and a temp target on my gpu of 75c the fans never spin anyway. I haven't run it through a summer with the giant external yet though but the other day it was 33c and with no fans i stress tested the 3090 and it only go to 66. I wanted to get a MO RA3 but too many $$$


Make a thread and tag us in it? I've been pondering an external rad to exhaust heat directly out my window and would love to see what you've done


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 6, 2022)

_Starting in December, Starlink will limit home users' satellite internet when customers use more than 1TB of data per month during peak hours.
After exceeding 1TB, users will be reverted to lower speeds._









						Starlink
					

SpaceX is developing a low latency, broadband internet system to meet the needs of consumers across the globe. Enabled by a constellation of low Earth orbit satellites, Starlink will provide fast, reliable internet to populations with little or no connectivity, including those in rural...




					www.starlink.com


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 6, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> _Starting in December, Starlink will limit home users' satellite internet when customers use more than 1TB of data per month during peak hours.
> After exceeding 1TB, users will be reverted to lower speeds._
> 
> 
> ...



Crazy, I was just going to post this exact thing. 
Sucks for sure, however, most satellite providers do the same thing. Heck, there are some cable internet providers that do this as well.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 6, 2022)

I manage a few, they are typically between 40-100Mbps, the latency isn't bad, they use CGNAT so you don't get a public IP, power consumption is between 30-40W in summer, and when there is snow its 100W in the extreme cold. The built in router is OK, since they are CGNAT it almost *almost but not* eliminates the need for a firewall on the connection, the outages are usually less than 5-10 minutes every few days. You can tell when kids and people get home from school/work as the speed during the day is good, after the area starts to get saturated though it does slow down, very few missed packets or dropped connections.


I'm on the wait list currently, should be available but we are just on the fringe of service.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2022)

the download limits on starlink are pretty fair and are being blown out of proportion by various media outlets
1TB a month during peak hours, unlimited overnight


Oh no you cant smash 24/7 downloads off your satellite service, woe is you


----------



## dir_d (Nov 7, 2022)

Have a friend that has Starlink 25down 3up not that great but pings are better than satellite


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2022)

Heres the example i was looking for:

One user in Au went above the 1% line and downloaded ~27TB in a month in the far off time of 2019
NBN Co: Queenslander downloads record 26.8TB of data in single month (9news.com.au)

When the average Aussie used ~250GB, so a good 110x the average




users like that are the ones who need to get throttled before they impact the rest of the network, as they're the ones choking the infrastructure


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 9, 2022)

This is my old 4G compared to Starlink. Amazed so far


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 11, 2022)

If I could score a full time remote job, I would 100% get Starlink for RV and just get a small 1 person RV and travel and around with Starlink, just plugin to different campgrounds, go to all the national parks.... the funny thing is... THAT IS NOT IMPOSSIBLE, I mean it most likely won't happen, but I am trying to make it happen.

It just blows me away what Starlink has made possible. I don't know much about the astronomy problem stuff, witholding judgment one way or the other, it is what it is.


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 11, 2022)

Starlink should just get better over time as coverage expands in more area's and becomes more reliable and widely availible at the same time.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 11, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> Starlink should just get better over time as coverage expands in more area's and becomes more reliable and widely availible at the same time.



they just launched their first generation 2 satellites last week, which i think doubles the bandwidth. will still take time.

my only question is, why didn't they just launch gen 2 satellites to begin with, surely the tech was already there to begin with...


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 11, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> surely the tech was already there to begin with...


Probably much more expensive to make at that time?


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 11, 2022)

Could've just been easier to launch more satellites across more regions initially with less higher end tech involved with  less bleeding edge hardware to source!!? Expenses is certainly part of the equation, but also sourcing materials can take time depending on how widely availible they are and can be produced. Also let's not forget there is the whole covid epidemic that's complicated plenty of things to do with production.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Dec 11, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> they just launched their first generation 2 satellites last week, which i think doubles the bandwidth. will still take time.
> 
> my only question is, why didn't they just launch gen 2 satellites to begin with, surely the tech was already there to begin with...


I thought they needed Starship to get Gen 2 to orbit.  They are five times heavier than Gen 1 and much bulkier.
Elon Musk said the Falcon 9 platform used for current Starlink launches “has neither the volume nor the mass orbit capability required for Starlink 2.0.”


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2022)

See, i love how things work here in Au
I can go buy a $20 second hand modem-router from people who have no idea what they're selling from Telstra, and live off the free internet in the internal SIM card
I have a little UPS battery in my car, and can manage around 6 hours of LTE before charging it (which happens when the engines on)

I may have three 25/5 SIM's in those routers that do around 100-200GB a month of data if needed, that just never disconnected despite the owners changing ISP's 


So yeah, starlink not so needed down under


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> See, i love how things work here in Au
> I can go buy a $20 second hand modem-router from people who have no idea what they're selling from Telstra, and live off the free internet in the internal SIM card
> I have a little UPS battery in my car, and can manage around 6 hours of LTE before charging it (which happens when the engines on)
> 
> ...



i'm still too afraid to visit Australia, i just know i will get bitten by something and die with my luck, the abrupt ending to the story of my life


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> See, i love how things work here in Au
> I can go buy a $20 second hand modem-router from people who have no idea what they're selling from Telstra, and live off the free internet in the internal SIM card
> I have a little UPS battery in my car, and can manage around 6 hours of LTE before charging it (which happens when the engines on)
> 
> ...



I mean you say that but on my old 4g setup it would take me probably 2 weeks to download battlefield 5 for example (And i wouldnt be able to play it at all as my connection was so slow the game wouldnt even connect). I downloaded every single battlefield game on origin in 4 hours while my kids were updating their consoles at the same time while also watching youtube/netflix and i was still able to play games with a ping that was 4x lower than my 4g setup. Before if 2 people were streaming something the net just went to complete shit. The max I've seen so far is 41 megabytes a second on it... Its life changing tbh



Space Lynx said:


> i'm still too afraid to visit Australia, i just know i will get bitten by something and die with my luck, the abrupt ending to the story of my life


I'm very rural and its not that bad. This year so far I've only been bitten by ticks, leaches, bull ants, garden spiders many times, an eel, a hornet, a horse, a wild dog/dingo, one of our rams came through an electric fence and obliterated me (7 broken ribs) and I almost shot my foot trying to disable a very fast and angry brown snake that was in my lounge room.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 12, 2022)

Count Shagula said:


> I'm very rural and its not that bad. This year so far I've only been bitten by ticks, leaches, bull ants, garden spiders many times, an eel, a hornet, a horse, a wild dog/dingo, one of our rams came through an electric fence and obliterated me (7 broken ribs) and I almost shot my foot trying to disable a very fast and angry brown snake that was in my lounge room.



holy shit, lmao

I just started reading, and then it all became too real...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 12, 2022)

Count Shagula said:


> I'm very rural and its not that bad. This year so far I've only been bitten by ticks, leaches, bull ants, garden spiders many times, an eel, a hornet, a horse, a wild dog/dingo, one of our rams came through an electric fence and obliterated me (7 broken ribs) and I almost shot my foot trying to disable a very fast and angry brown snake that was in my lounge room.



I'm going to stick to America where we just shoot eachother.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2022)

Count Shagula said:


> I mean you say that but on my old 4g setup it would take me probably 2 weeks to download battlefield 5 for example (And i wouldnt be able to play it at all as my connection was so slow the game wouldnt even connect). I downloaded every single battlefield game on origin in 4 hours while my kids were updating their consoles at the same time while also watching youtube/netflix and i was still able to play games with a ping that was 4x lower than my 4g setup. Before if 2 people were streaming something the net just went to complete shit. The max I've seen so far is 41 megabytes a second on it... Its life changing tbh
> 
> 
> I'm very rural and its not that bad. This year so far I've only been bitten by ticks, leaches, bull ants, garden spiders many times, an eel, a hornet, a horse, a wild dog/dingo, one of our rams came through an electric fence and obliterated me (7 broken ribs) and I almost shot my foot trying to disable a very fast and angry brown snake that was in my lounge room.


4G/LTE here isnt like the USA
These unlimited Sims are locked to 25/5, but i regularly get 1Gb/s speeds of my 4G sim card
Because we dont have unlimited data on regular plans, we dont have congestion issues


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 13, 2022)

Mussels said:


> 4G/LTE here isnt like the USA
> These unlimited Sims are locked to 25/5, but i regularly get 1Gb/s speeds of my 4G sim card
> Because we dont have unlimited data on regular plans, we dont have congestion issues


Im Aussie, west of Ulladulla. I had 2 sims in 4G dongles from Felix (Vodafone). $35 aud a month for unlimited. Where i am they were good enough to browse the net but for anything else useless. We even tried Telstras $200 a month unlimited plan and it was even worse. Might get one megabyte a second at like 3am but during the day it would maybe be 200k a second if your lucky and a ping of over 1000 in any games. Thats with huge powered antennas. Last night in peak times i was getting 40 megabytes a second from starlink while 4 of us were playing online games with a ping that didnt go over 50ms. It actually downloads so fast sometimes that my old usb hdds shit themselves and restart


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2022)

Count Shagula said:


> Im Aussie, west of Ulladulla. I had 2 sims in 4G dongles from Felix (Vodafone). $35 aud a month for unlimited. Where i am they were good enough to browse the net but for anything else useless. We even tried Telstras $200 a month unlimited plan and it was even worse. Might get one megabyte a second at like 3am but during the day it would maybe be 200k a second if your lucky and a ping of over 1000 in any games. Thats with huge powered antennas. Last night in peak times i was getting 40 megabytes a second from starlink while 4 of us were playing online games with a ping that didnt go over 50ms. It actually downloads so fast sometimes that my old usb hdds shit themselves and restart


Check facebook marketplace for any second hand telstra gen 2 routers, the white cubic ones
If you find one with a working SIM, i can walk you through modding the shit out of the firmware to unlock the router to be a top-tier AC2200 beast with free 4G backup if starlink has an outage


----------



## Hyderz (Dec 14, 2022)

are there downsides to starlink? like cloudy weather or rainy weather?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> are there downsides to starlink? like cloudy weather or rainy weather?


pings are slightly erratic like all wireless technologies, and if you're not located in a great spot they can have some swings

Those located below the swarms tend to get a pretty solid experience, it's only the (literal) edge cases that have problems


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 18, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> are there downsides to starlink? like cloudy weather or rainy weather?


The price at $139 a month for aussies lol. We havent had any issues with it so far. Been rock solid. I currently have 2 streams of 4k netflix going in the house, pc's updating and 3 of us playing hell let loose all this morning with a ping under 40ms. Its cloudy and rainy outside atm. The fastest download speed i have seen so far as around 63 megabytes a second but mostly sits in the mid 30s. Its weird being able to download 100gig in like 20 minutes when it used to take 2 weeks


----------



## delshay (Dec 23, 2022)

Not sure if the link serves any purpose to this thread, if not Moderate(s) can delete/remove this posting.

Russians are developing Starlink tracer


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2022)

delshay said:


> Not sure if the link serves any purpose to this thread, if not Moderate(s) can delete/remove this posting.
> 
> [link removed]



Did you find that link elsewhere or have you been hacked @delshay?


Okay nevermind, the preview text for that link has nothing to do with the actual content of the link
"Russians are developing Starlink tracer"
Edited the link to not have spam about DIMM testing


----------



## qubit (Dec 23, 2022)

@Count Shagula good luck with it, hope it works out.


----------



## delshay (Dec 23, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Did you find that link elsewhere or have you been hacked @delshay?
> 
> 
> Okay nevermind, the preview text for that link has nothing to do with the actual content of the link
> ...



Does it serve any purpose for this thread? I would think it would have some effect on network service. Or should I just delete my posting?


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (Dec 23, 2022)

Mussels said:


> 4G/LTE here isnt like the USA
> These unlimited Sims are locked to 25/5, but i regularly get 1Gb/s speeds of my 4G sim card
> Because we dont have unlimited data on regular plans, we dont have congestion issues


 
I have to ask: What's 25/5?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 23, 2022)

Hofnaerrchen said:


> I have to ask: What's 25/5?



He probably means 25Mbps Download / 5Mbps Upload.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2022)

Hofnaerrchen said:


> I have to ask: What's 25/5?


speed limits. Internet infrastructure is really different here, we dont get unlimited peak speeds, but as a result we get guaranteed minimums
Go on prepaid LTE/4G and you can get gigabit, but go on an unlimited plan and it might be capped to 25Mb/s

Americans get outraged by this, but it prevents the networks going to crap like you guys have, we have almost total coverage country wide without any roaming fees and weirdness you guys get

Edit: We still have internet neutrality, ISP's cant throttle or block things, etc. It's a different system, but one that I prefer - I can wait for big downloads in exchange for paying $15 a month for my phone having unlimited calls and texts and working in 99.4% of populated areas


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (Dec 23, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> He probably means 25Mbps Download / 5Mbps Upload.



 Thanks


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 31, 2022)

So i've downloaded 18tb this month. Updating my pc/consoles and my 3 kids multiple machines and now we stream everything in 4k instead of 360p. Im still speed testing at 230Mbps at worst. We've seen download speeds over 50 Megabytes a second measured by steams peak speeds. I have seen some negative comments about starlink from users but so far for us its been a fucking dream. Going from maybe 1 meg a second at best at 3am and maybe 200kbps during the day to mostly 25 Megabytes a second all day long at worst has been life changing. The price of 139aud a month still shits me but not as much as giving Elon Musk my money. I don't like the guy at all and hate that my hard earned cash is going to him. So far the service well and truly delivers


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 31, 2022)

Count Shagula said:


> 50 Megabytes



Just to clarify, at 50 Mbps is not 50 Megabytes, it is 50 Megabits per second.


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 31, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Just to clarify, at 50 Mbps is not 50 Megabytes, it is 50 Megabits per second.






I actually mean 50 megabytes a second download speed. Im getting 25 atm. I usually speed test in the ~240Mbps range and downloads are usually 20 megabytes a second or faster. Many websites or download clients seem to cap your max speed though. Im not used to that coming from such a slow connection. I downloaded BFV which is around 110gig in less than 20 minutes where Microsoft Flight Sim from the Xbox pc app wouldnt download faster than 2 megabytes a second and took days


----------

